

SpaceX introduces fully reusable Falcon 9 concept - api
http://www.spacex.com/npc-luncheon-elon-musk.php

======
smoyer
That's a pretty cool video and a great concept. I'm wondering how the small
crew capsule carries enough fuel to brake its fall after entering the
atmosphere but I'm sure they've got that figured out.

One item missing from the video is how the service module from the capsule is
recovered. When the capsule leaves the ISS, there's another component with it
that isn't included when it reenters the atmosphere. Is this piece also
"landed" or is it lost?

